# Delphi xm2go



## d.glen (Aug 2, 2006)

Any reviews on the Delphi xm2go, I am interested in how well the portable reception is, audio drop out etc.


----------



## uhlesses (Feb 27, 2005)

Really like my XM2go. Had to return my first 2 but the third one has been working just great for 16 months. I use it in the house and car all the time because I am a big baseball fan. Would be lost without my XM


----------



## BCGreg (Aug 3, 2006)

d.glen said:


> Any reviews on the Delphi xm2go, I am interested in how well the portable reception is, audio drop out etc.


Surprised there's not more discussion. I have a Tao XM2go and think it's OK. I like it for recording Tom Petty's Buried Treasure show. I have built in XM radio in my car, so I like the Tao's portability.

You'll most likely need an antenna for portable reception. I bought the new lipstick antenna and it works OK, still not the best reception.

The new Inno looks good but too pricey for me to switch.

There are more reviews and info at: www.xm411.com and www.xmfan.com.


----------

